# Help! Found A Sick Opposum In My Yard!



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey everyone,

I was doing some gardening and found this little opposum in my yard! I thought it was dead with all these flies on and arround it but it raised one of its feet to scratch its body abit... never looking up to see me. I think it's sick. What the heck do I do???? I've no experience in taking care of mammals! Who do I call??? I think its either a baby or a juvenile... the body's only about 6 - 8 inches long not including the tail. I've not handled it. It's "sleeping" amongst the vegi/climbing bean patch...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Humane society? Or are they closed still?


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

*EMERGENCY RESOLVED.*

Ok... went to see if I could first help it by myself right after I posted. It actually was caught in some plastic netting for the climbing bean plant to climb on. So I put on some thick rubber gloves, got some scissors held the little critter down so it wouldn't hurt itself while I cut the netting away from it's body. Then released it! Voila!

Critter sat back for a while barring it's teeth and from the looks of it catching its breath then scampered off. Happy ending.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

You have solved my Manbearpig mystery. I saw one of those in the brickworks and I didn't know what it was and was somewhat terrified.


----------

